# The ND3



## guntrader33 (Nov 20, 2011)

Has anyone had or used the ND3 Laser Designator? I have seen several videos on you tube on them and they look great but you know how that goes they are going to make them look great to sell them. I want some information from someone that has used on their self or had a friend that has used them not the company telling me how good they are, I hope that y'all can help me y'all have helped alot in the past that's why i keep returning for information. The best reviews are for people that use the gear in the woods not the company. Thanks alot guys and gals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 21, 2011)

I like mine, the mount could be more sturdy other than that, it works like a charm..I did learn after I got mine that they have updated the unit to handle cold temps.  Mine although it has not done it yet, They say will not work when it gets cold.  The new one will


----------



## coltday (Nov 22, 2011)

These things are amazing. I could not believe how well they work honestly.


----------



## guntrader33 (Nov 23, 2011)

can you give me a link to the new and improve model that you are talking about


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 25, 2012)

opticsplanet.com has the new subzero ND3 from laser genetics. They work great and the new mount works great also. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting, I have the same questions. Does anyone own the handheld laser or the 40mm or 50mm version? Will the ND3 reach out to a couple hundred yards under good conditions?


----------



## TurkeyBird (Mar 14, 2012)

What about the xlr 250 kill light and how does it compare?  It is made by another company and is quite cheaper.


----------

